# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  چکار کنیم وب بروزر زوم نشود

## sajioo

سلام من یک وب بروزر بر روی پروژه ام قرار دادم
به دلیلی نمی خوام این وب بروزر زوم بشه
یعنی وقتی کاربر با دو انگشت تاچ میکنه زوم نشه.
چکار باید کرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :اشتباه:

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

سلام
فرمان بکار گیری touch در اینترنت موجود است با استفاده از اون ها موقع on click میتونی بهش فرمان بدهی که زوم انجام نشه.

----------


## sajioo

> فرمان بکار گیری touch در اینترنت موجود است با استفاده از اون ها موقع on click میتونی بهش فرمان بدهی که زوم انجام نشه.


ابوالفضل جان زیاد سرچ کردم. به Gestures  هم رسیدم خیلی سعی کردم یجوری یکاریش کنم اما نشد.
آخه مثلا وقتی کسی دو انگشتی تاچ کنه ی پیامی چیزی بده  :اشتباه:  :اشتباه:  :اشتباه:  :اشتباه:  :اشتباه:  :اشتباه:

----------


## یوسف زالی

ساجیو جان، من با دلفی برای اندروید خیلی برنامه ننوشتم اما از تجربه جاوا یادمه که هنگام تاچ می شه تشخیص داد چند عدد تاچ همزمان انجام شده، پارامتری برای این کار در رویدادهاش داره.
احتمالا همین سیستم برای دلفی هم وجود داشته باشه، شما اگر متوجه شدی که بیش از یک انگشت روی کامپوننت قرار گرفته، کار رو ابورت کن.

----------


## sajioo

> ساجیو جان، من با دلفی برای اندروید خیلی برنامه ننوشتم اما از تجربه جاوا یادمه که هنگام تاچ می شه تشخیص داد چند عدد تاچ همزمان انجام شده، پارامتری برای این کار در رویدادهاش داره.


یوسف جان عزیز . ممنون. منم دنبال همینم . یعنی تشخیص بدم 2 تا انگشت داره تاچ میکنه.
خیلی گشتم راستش هنوز نتیجه نگرفتم. اگر بگیرمم همینجا انتشار میدم :عصبانی:

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

برای این کار بنظرم broadcast نیاز هست چون تمام فرمان ها از این رد میشه.مثل ویندوز که sendmessage داره که می تونی بفهمی که چه رخدادی داره اتفاق میوفته.
ولی در اندروید من 2 سال هست که دارم در زمینه service و broadcast تلاش میکنم،اما هیچ نتیجه ای نگرفتم.اگر بتونی کار با broadcast رو در دلفی برای اندروید یاد بگیری و بفهمی خیلی خوب میشه.من بیشتر برنامه هایی که برای اندروید می نویسم به broadcast گیر میکنه و حتی کد های جاواش رو نوشتم اما.....
اگر تونستی با Broadcast مشکلت رو حل کنی به ما هم یاد بده. :لبخند: 

والا پروژه های خوبی نوشته ام اما یا به service گیرکرده ام و یا به broadcast.اگر یکی بلد بود که کار با این دوتا و برنامه نویسیش رو یاد بده خوب میشد.
تو سایت stackoverflow هم نه درباره broadcast و service چیزی گیرت نمیاد. یا نگفته اند و یا گنگ گفته اند.

----------


## یوسف زالی

رویداد FormTouch مگر Touches نداره؟
خب این هم که لیسته دیگه.
مثلا Length(Touches) > =2

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

یوسف جان این فرمان جواب داده؟
اگر این طور جواب بده که خیلی خوبه.این که فقط روی form جواب میده،کامپوننت ها این OnTouch رو ندارند.
مثلا بروزر که OnTouch نداره. :متفکر: 
یعنی این touch توی همجا انجام میشه؟

----------

